# Experience with Visible Dust Products



## Hector1970 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi 
I am thinking of cleaning my sensors as they are getting very dirty.
I've used Ellipse products in the past but wasn't 100% happy.

I was looking at Visible Dust products and was wondering what peoples experiences are
a) Artic Butterfly 724 - This looks great on paper - is it effective in real life
b) Quasar Loupe - This is quite expensive - is it worth the money - well built etc. You can buy cheap ones from EBAY
c) Swabs and Liquids. There is a fair bit of choice her which is confusing. I think it's the Green sticks I'd use but I'm not sure whether Smear Away or one of the other liquids is best to use. Are the liquids effective and do they evaporate off cleanly. I could be imagining but I think banding is more of an issue at wide aperatures since I clean the sensor previously
d) Sensor Brush - how do you clean them?
e) Anyone use a "Flexodome" - think this is designed to stop you touching the sensor - also expensive
f) Anyone use a "Dust Snapper"

Any advice would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Hector. 
I have used Visible Dust Swabs (these ones http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Visible-Dust-1-6x-Orange-Super-Soft-Swabs/122029246719?_trksid=p2045573.c100506.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20151005190705%26meid%3D311d08c624d54afd96094ae8d549ca55%26pid%3D100506%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26) with their standard cleaning solution. I will look for the solution tomorrow to see which specific variant it was but as I haven't wet cleaned since getting the brush I'm not sure where I put the solution! 
I found it worked well but is expensive, then I got the Arctic Butterfly 724 brush which also works equally well for dust, but I'd guess not for oil or similar issues. 
I bought my brush a while ago and promptly dropped it which slightly bent the spindle, despite getting it as straight as possible, it still runs out slightly causing the brush to work its way off the spindle whilst spinning to clean and charge the bristles. So take great care not to drop it! 
If I needed to clean my sensor weekly I would definitely buy a replacement but as I don't even clean monthly I can live with it as it is. 
No experience with the other items. 
Edit, 
Note you *do not* spin the brush to clean the sensor, only to prepare the brush for cleaning. 
End edit. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mtam (Jul 28, 2016)

The best resolution is having more camera bodies to avoid changing lens outdoor frequently. Now you can never have enough bodies so sensor cleaning is needed. 

I use the following product from amazon and it has been great for me. You can read the reviews yourself. I always have a desk lamp next to me. And I wear a surgical mask and gloves while clean the sensor too. 
APS-C Frame (CCD/CMOS) Digital Camera Sensor Swab Type 2 Cleaning Kit (Box of 12 X 16mm Swab + 15ml Sensor Cleaner) 

Mat


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2016)

I have their Arctic Butterfly and their sensor loupe. The AB does a great job, and I've never needed anything more than a Giottos rocket blower and the AB to keep my sensors clean. If I ever do, I have a box of DustAid Platinum 'sensor stamps'. 

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor/


----------



## unfocused (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm also interested in this topic, which is something of a spin-off from the threat about lines on a 1DX II sensor.

Neuro, is there a reason you chose the Dust Aid sensor stamps over Visible Dust or other brands?

Have any 1DX owners had problems with oil? If so, what have you used/done?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Neuro, is there a reason you chose the Dust Aid sensor stamps over Visible Dust or other brands?



Yes, the LensRentals video I linked... Unlike swabs, the stamp is a dry method.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.
If there are any other tips or options I'd be delighted to hear them.

Being more careful switching lens would help in my case.
I had a 5DIII, 7DII and 5DSR but am constantly switching lens.
The 7DII is the cleanest because I do change it the least.

I'd say an Artic Butterfly would help me,
Wet or Dry methods then is the question.
Thanks for the link Neuro - it contains good advice.


----------

